# Getting Published



## cosmonaut (Jan 16, 2013)

Did someone say Sony wasn't a pro camera?

I had the Cartersville and Bartow County Convention and Visitor Bureau contact me several weeks ago asking permission to use my Alatoona Dam & Supermoon shot for publication. It is going into three publications next month. I also got a small write up. Shot was made with a Sony a850 and Carl Zeiss 24-70mm. Check the link for the article.


The Daily Tribune News - Merry Bright Bartow Photo Contest seeks entries





Super Moon 2012 by Cosmonaut's, on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 16, 2013)

Great when others appreciate your photography enough to publish them.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 16, 2013)

congrats!

looks like the horizon is pretty tilted. you might want to look into that.


----------



## cosmonaut (Jan 16, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> congrats!
> 
> looks like the horizon is pretty tilted. you might want to look into that.



 If you look at the flag pole and supports on the dam you will see it's level. The lake is curved like a cove. That's what you see.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 16, 2013)

cosmonaut said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> > congrats!
> ...



Thought it might be something like that! Strange!


----------



## cosmonaut (Jan 16, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> cosmonaut said:
> 
> 
> > Rotanimod said:
> ...



 I agree I was almost standing on my head when editing....lol


----------



## cosmonaut (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh yeah. I got a cool app. Sun Surveyor I used to plan this shot a couple of weeks ahead of time. The app shows you when and where in degrees the sun and moon rises, sets and the arch they will take. It's my favorite app. It makes planning ahead easy. It's worth the paid version.
Sun Surveyor | Sun and Moon 3D Compass, Map & Augmented Reality App for Android, iPhone & iPad


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats. Hope they send you a nice big check.

 I agree with Rotanimod, tilted horizon. The flag pole on the bridge is leaning left.


----------



## greenx (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats! Its a great photo and yes the lines of the dam and curved lines make it look tilted but I agree it is straight... All the more that makes people keep staring at your photo!


----------



## cosmonaut (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks all I worried with the level awhile in post. I am certian the Dam is level and the curvature is the lakes edge.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 17, 2013)

Are they paying ?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 17, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Are they paying ?



Good point.. gotta get paid to be "professional", lol!


----------



## cosmonaut (Jan 17, 2013)

I never said I was getting paid or I was a pro. I have before, got paid for portrait work. But unless you do it daily and is your main source of income your not a pro. This was more a charitable donation for a good cause. But to get published like this is a testament to how good Sony cameras are, to me anyway. 
But I have also been published with a picture I took with a $35.00 Canonet.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 17, 2013)

cosmonaut said:


> I never said I was getting paid or I was a pro. I have before, got paid for portrait work. But unless you do it daily and is your main source of income your not a pro. This was more a charitable donation for a good cause. But to get published like this is a testament to how good Sony cameras are, to me anyway.
> But I have also been published with a picture I took with a $35.00 Canonet.



Just pulling your leg.. in response to "Did someone say Sony wasn't a pro camera?"!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 17, 2013)

Nah, the image is tilted pretty severely. You are basing your perspective off distorted elements. Verticals in the center of an image will tend to look correct, while stuff on the edges gets distorted. Also, a curved shore in the distance is pretty meaningless to perspective, it should still read as a straight line. Water doesn't lie. 

There are plenty of visual clues in this image to correct the tilt and distortion.

But congrats on getting published!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweet. Thats a great shot.


----------



## Tony S (Jan 18, 2013)

Well exposed for the different lighting in the scene.

  Does look a bit tilted, check out the blocks on the building on the lower right.  Distortion from using the wider 24mm is most likely the culprit for the tilted look with some elements appearing level.


----------



## cosmonaut (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks all. I will go back and see about fixing the tilt. Maybe skew it instead of rotating.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 18, 2013)

Who cares if it's tilted?

Does the composition work? Why, yes, yes it does. The damn sweeps very elegantly across the middle of the frame, corner to corner in the approved Diagonals For Visual Drama fashion, the far shore of the lake echoes that line, it all flows quite elegantly and pleasingly.

Next someone's going to complain that the dam's toes are cut off, or the white balance is wrong.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 18, 2013)

amolitor said:
			
		

> Who cares if it's tilted?
> Next someone's going to complain that the dam's toes are cut off, or the white balance is wrong.



OH THE IRONY! 

Also, OP, the major thing that made the tilt apparent to me is that the reflection of the sun is not straight up and vertical as it should be. Nice shot though and congrats!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 18, 2013)

cosmonaut said:


> Thanks all. I will go back and see about fixing the tilt. Maybe skew it instead of rotating.


By all means, toy around with it. You would need to rotate it and correct for perspective and distortion. You don't have to do all of it, some of it, or any of though.  It doesn't hurt to learn how to see and fix (if desired) these kinds of things. This is just a teaching moment for you, perhaps, or others beginning photography. That's all.


----------



## MK3Brent (Jan 18, 2013)

Feels good, doesn't it! 

Congrats! 

Save copies, frame em up.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 18, 2013)

cosmonaut said:


> I never said I was getting paid or I was a pro. I have before, got paid for portrait work. But unless you do it daily and is your main source of income your not a pro. This was more a charitable donation for a good cause. But to get published like this is a testament to how good Sony cameras are, to me anyway.
> But I have also been published with a picture I took with a $35.00 Canonet.



yup. just like the reserves aren't real military. 
I've always assumed that the term "pro" was largely based on your equipment, skill level, and end product... and not how often you do it. 
could be wrong though.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 18, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wha?


----------

